# The 2018 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

*Welcome to the 11th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge. 

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only. 
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides. *

It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).

This as an example
*
04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

To make and add a heatmap picture of your 12 qualifying rides as below, you can use www.jonathanokeeffe.com linked to your Strava account.






*A reminder of the rules: *

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshment/repairs/sightseeing etc but stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star





If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

*01/01/18 (C229) Kent loop with @Trickedem .*
Malling, Borough Green, Plaxtol, Golden Green, Tudely, Capel, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Iden Green, Sissinghurst, Biddenden, Brethersden, Pluckley, Headcorn, Marden, Yalding, Plaxtol, Malling and home.
100.00 miles. 7.36.33 Riding Time. 13.1Avg. 4453ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 31.5mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti 2017.
*
10/02/18 (C231) To Ashford and back.*
Malling, Borough Green, Igtham, Plaxtol, Golden Green, Beltring, Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden and Ashford. Same in return
101.1 miles. 6.48.58 Riding Time. 14.8Avg. 2013ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 30mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti 2017.

*25/03/18 (C233) To Herne Bay and back*
Home, Teston, Yalding, Aylesford, Rochester, Gillngham, Lower Rainham, Upchurch, Iwade, Tonge, Faversham, Whistable, Herne Bay, Whitstable, Graveny, Painters Forstal, Eastling, Warren Street, Lenham, Hollingbourne, Detling, Sandling, Addington Lock, Maidstone, Barming.
103.7 miles. 7.21.06 Riding Time. 14.11Avg. 7308ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 32.9mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013.

*08/04/18 (C234) Man of Kent Audax*
Golden Green, Yalding, Coxheath, Lenham, Painters Forstal, Faversham, Chartham, Patrixbourne, Stable, Nonington, Elham, Lyminge, Lympne, New Romney, Ivychurch, Brenzett, Shadoxhurst, Brethersden, Headcorn, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Golden Green.
126.71miles. 7.59.28 Riding Time. 15.9avg, 4330 Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.7mph. Planet X Hurricane Ti 2017.

*06/05/18 (C235) Kent loop*
Teston, Wateringbury, Burham, Ecclles, Rochester, Rainham, Sittingbourne, Favesham, Graveney, Whitstable, Crab & Winkle Way, Canterbury, Patrixbourne, Elham, Wye, Bridge, Charing, Bearsted, Aylesford,
107.20 miles, 7:25:31 Riding Time, 14.44avg. 4,564ft Elevation Gain. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013.

*03/06/18 (C237) Camber Sands and New Romney*
Malling, Borough Green, Plaxtol, Golden Green, Tudely, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Benenden, Rolvenden, Rye, Camber, Lydd, New Romney, Ivychurch, Bilsington, Shadoxhurst, Bethersden, Headcorn, Marden, Yalding, Wateringbury.
113.3 miles, 6:59:52 Riding Time, 16.2ave, 4,485 Elevation Gain. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*15/07/18 (C241) To Ashford and back.*
Malling, Borough Green, Igtham, Plaxtol, Golden Green, Beltring, Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden and Ashford. Same in return but turned off at Yalding to head into Maidstone, then home.
106.04 miles. 7:04:18 Riding Time. 15 Avg. 2252ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.6mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*05/08/18 (C243) To Hadleigh and back*
Bromley, Catford, Vauxhall, Central London, eastwards, Dagenham, Rainham, Orsett, Horndon, Benfleet, Hadleigh, Benfleet, Stanford-Le-Hope, Grays, Dartford, Bexley, Sidcup, Bromley.
100.19 miles. 6:41:26 Riding Time. 15 Avg. 1980ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 38.8mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*05/09/18 (C246) Brighton and back with Will*
Croydon, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Horley, Gatwick, Crawley, Pease Pottage, Handcross, Ansty, Burgess Hill, Clayton Hill, Brighton, Sayers Common, Hickstead, Bolney, Handcross, Crawley, Gatwick, Horley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon and home.
116.26 miles. 7:19:09 Riding Time. 49.1mph Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013.
*
13/10/18 (C248) Camber Sands*
Polhill, Sevenoaks, Tonbridge, Tudely, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Benenden, Rolvenden, Rye, Camber, Appledore, Tenterden, Sissinghurst, Colliers Green, Marden, Yalding (for a couple of pints), Hadley, Plaxtol, Borough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill and home.
117.37 miles, 7:36:21 Riding Time, 15.4avg, 44mph Max Speed, 4,393 Elevation Gain. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*11/11/18 (C249) Ashford and back with Ross and Tim.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
105.47miles. 7.18.21 Riding Time. 14.4Avg. 2635ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.6mph. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

*02/12/18 Tiptree and back (C#250)*
Home, Sidcup, Dartford, Ockenden, Bulpham, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge, Tiptree, Tolleshunt Major, Heybridge, Maldon, Hanningfield, Billericay, Grays, Dartford, Bexley, Orpington, Home.
114.34miles. 7:39:36 Riding Time 14.93avg 2718 Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.6mphs Van Nicholas Ventus Ti 2013

2018 Challenge done and dusted


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st 110.8 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Billesdon ,Lutterworth ,Monks Kirby ,Bedworth ,Nuneaton ,Sutton Cheney ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 7.09.48 elevation 5275ft
Feb 17th 103.5 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Hilton ,Hatton ,Weston on Trent ,Shardlow ,Kegworth ,Willoughby on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Moving time 6.45.42 elevation 3631ft
March 11th 127.9 miles
Anstey ,Loughborough ,Asfordby ,Long Bennington ,Coldeby ,Bardney , 50km loop back to Bardney ,Lincoln
Moving time 8.13.38 elevation 3572ft
April 1st ( no joke ) 115.4 miles
Anstey ,Oaks in Chanwood ,Ashby de la South ,Sawlincote ,Burton on Trent ,Cotton in the Clay ,Marchington ,Uttoxeter ,Denstone for a cafe break ,Rochester ,Sudbury,Hatton ,Weston on Trent ,Shardlow, Kegworth, Loughborough ,Anstey
Moving time 7.39.47 elevation 5533ft
May 6th 103.1 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Eggington ,Boylestone ,Tutbury ,Yoxall ,Harlaston ,Austry ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.13.08 elevation 4370ft
June 3rd 100.3 miles
Anstey ,Asfordby ,Long Clawson ,Bingham cafe Verde velo at Sceverton , Flintham ,Belvior ,Woolsthorpe ,Waltham on the Woods ,Nice pie cafe ,Barrow ,Silent ,Anstey
Moving time 6.48.41 elevation 3284 1 puncture
July 1st 105.1 miles
Anstey,Cossington ,Plumtree ,Radcliffe on Trent ,Cafe Verde velo ,Cotgrave ,Kegworth ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Moving time 6.20.41 elevation 4009ft
August 4th 106.1 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Wiggington ,Ashley ,Bedworth ,Astley ,Fenny Drayton ,Market Bosworth ,Redford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.25.27 elevation 5324
Sept 1st 125.1 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Higham on the hill ,Nuneaton ,Shilton ,Coventry ,Meridian ( the centre of England) ,Dordon ,Harlaston ,Fradley ,Lullington ,Measham ,Odestone ,Cathy ,Anstey
Moving time 7.49.37 elevation 5793
Oct 4th 112.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Long Clawson ,Bingham ,Hawksworth ,Stubdon ,Fulbeck ( cafe break ) Foston ,Allington ,Belvior ,Stathern ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 7.07.04 elevation 4248ft
Nov 4th 125 miles
Anstey ,Thrussingtin ,Bottesford ,Ruskington ,Connisby ,Horncastle ,Lincoln
Moving time 7.24.13 elevation 3839ft
Dec 1st 124.4 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Lichfield ,Burton ,Melbourne ,Cossington ,Anstey
Moving time 8.12 .10 elevation ,5000ft 
Challenge completed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2018)

*Jan 01st (Century 81)*
125.8 miles, moving time 8hrs 16 minutes, average speed 15.2mph
Leicester, Anstey, Cropston, Rothley, Syston, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton,Medbourne, Welham, Thorpe Langton, West Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Bruntingthorpe, Lutterworth, Claybrooke Parva, Monks Kirby, Harborough Magna, Brinklow, Shilton, Bulkington, Bedworth, Astley, Nuneaton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Cheney, Kirkby Mallory, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/1336192549

*Feb 17th (Century 82)*
126.48 miles, moving time 8hrs 28 minutes, average speed 14.9mph
Leicester, Anstey, Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Hilton ,Hatton ,Weston on Trent ,Shardlow ,Kegworth ,Willoughby on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey, Leicester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1412239421

*Mar 11th (Century 83)*
134.92 miles, moving time 9hrs 07 minutes, average speed 14.8mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Peatling Parva, Gilmorton, Leicester, Cossington, Thrussington, Hoby, Wartnaby, Long Clawson, Bottesford, Dry Doddington, Claypole, Bramdon, Brant Broughton, Coleby, Bardney, Minting, East Torrington, Snelland, Stainton by Langworth, Stainfield, Bardney, Lincoln.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1448269740

*Apr 01st (Century 86)*
128.49miles, moving time 9 hrs 09 minutes, average speed 14.0mph
Leicester, Ansty, Cropston, Whitwick, Ashby, Overseal, Burton, Hanbury, Marchington, Uttoxeter, Withington, Hollington, Denstone, Marston Montgomery, Sudbury, Scropton, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Barrow Upon Trent, Swarkestone, Shardlow, Kegworth, Kingston on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Quorn, Mountsorrel, Rothley, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/1483960992

*May 04th (Century 89)*
122.17 miles, moving time 7hrs 43 minutes, average speed 15.8mph
Stapleford, Harmston, Metheringham, Woodall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1549326069

(also completed a 200km ride in May)

*June 03rd (Century 92)*
127.45 miles, moving time 8hrs 54 minutes, average speed 14.3mph
Leicester, Gilmorton, Leicester, Barkby, Syston, Cossington, Ashby Folville, Great Dalby, Stapleford, Saxby, Sproxton, Buckminster, Colsterworth, Lobthorpe, Swayfield, Corby Glen, Bitchfield, Old Somerby, Ropsley, Little Ponton, Stoxton, Denton, Harston, Woolsthorpe-by-Belvoir, Sedgebrook, Allington, Great Gonerby, Grantham
https://www.strava.com/activities/1615386477

*July 01st (Century 96)*
127.06 miles, moving time 7hrs 48 minutes, average speed 16.3mph
Leicester, Gilmorton, Ashby Magna, Blaby, Enderby, Leicester Forest East, Glenfield, Anstey, Cropston, Thurcaston, Rothley, Cossington, Sileby, Barrow upon Soar, Wymeswold, Plumtree, Bassingfield, Screveton, Scarrington, Granby, Langar, Colston Bassett, Cotgrave, Plumtree, Widmerpool, Willoughby on the Wolds, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn, Mountsorrel, Cropston, Anstey, Cropston, Thurcaston, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1674108211

*August 04th (Century 104)*
125.74miles, moving time 7hrs 40 minutes, average speed 16.4mph
Leicester, Enderby, Thurlaston, Peckleton, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Newton Regis, Shuttington, Clifton Campville, Hopwas, Hints, Middleton, Marston, Nether Whitacre, Brook End Old Artley, Astley, Bedworth, Astley, Nuneaton, Fenny Drayton, Shenton, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Anstey, Cropston, Thurcaston, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1749027421

*September 01st (Century 109)*
127.48miles, moving time 7hrs 48 minutes, average speed 16.3mph
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton, Brinklow, Brandon, Tollbar End, Gibber Hill, Burton Green, Meriden, Maxstoke, Whitacre Heath, Wood End, Polesworth, Clifton Campville, Fradley Junction, Edingale, Measham, Newton Burgoland, Odstone, Botcheston, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/1812049234

*October 07th (Century 113)*
134.16 miles, moving time 8hrs 5 minutes, average speed 16.6mph
Leicester, Countesthorpe, Braunstone, Glenfield, Anstey, Cossington, Seagrave, Wymeswold, Plumtree, Cotgrave, Car Colston, Newark, North Scarle, Thorpe on the Hill, Doddington, Harby, Saxilby, North Carlton, Snelland, East Torrington, Panton, Wragby, Bullington, Lincoln

https://www.strava.com/activities/1890607017

*November 04th (Century 114)*
127.54 miles, moving time 7hrs 33 minutes, average speed 16.9mph
Leicester, Syston, Thrussington, Hoby, Wartnaby, Long Clawson, Bottesford, Westborough, Hougham, Normanton, Byards Leap, Fulbeck, Stragglesthorpe, Brant Broughton, Leadenham, Ruskington, North Kyme, Billinghay, Tattershall Bridge, Coningsby, Horncastle, Bardney, Lincoln.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1946138698

*December 01st (Century 117)*
131.58 miles, moving time 8hrs 34 minutes, average speed 15.35mph
Leicester, Market Bosworth, LIchfield, Walton on Trent, Barton Under Needwood, Curborough, Kings Bromley,Barton Under Needwood, Tatenhill, Willington, Swarkestone, Melbourne, Breedon on the Hill, Long Whatton, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Barrow upon Soar, Cossington, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1994712763

Calendar RRTY done 





2018 Imperials


----------



## Trickedem (3 Jan 2018)

*1st Jan 18 Kent loop with @ianrauk *
Strood, Halling, Borough Green, Plaxtol, Golden Green, Tudely, Capel, Brenchley, Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Iden Green, Sissinghurst, Biddenden, Brethersden, Pluckley, Headcorn, Marden, Yalding, Aylesford and home.
100.6 miles. 8:10:19 Riding Time. 12.3 mph Avg. 4439ft Elevation Gain. Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/1336259156

*3rd Feb 18. Century with @rb58 *
Strood, Cobham, Farningham, Eynsford, Shoreham, Titsey, Limpsfield, Dormandsland, Forest Row (breakfast), Hartfield, Groombridge, Frant, Lamberhurst, Horsmonden, Staplehurst, Paddock Wood, Yalding, Aylesford, Strood
104.95miles, 8:25 Riding Time, 12.4mph average, 6560 ft climb. Pinnacle Pyrolite.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1389847468

*10th Mar 18. Kent Loop*
Strood, All Hallows, Southfleet, Eynsford, Sevenoaks, Hadlow, East Malling, Exedown Hill, Cyclopark, Strood
102.41miles, 8:31:59 Riding Time, 12mph average, 5,699ft climb. Van Nicholas Yukon
https://www.strava.com/activities/1446018687

*7th April 18. Kentish Glory*
Strood to Whitstable with the Fridays. Then Crab & Winkle to Canterbury. NCR 17 to Elham Valley, then back home via the A20 to Bearsted and then the new road to Peter's Village.
101.4 miles, 8:54 riding time, 4,743 ft of climb.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1495029325

*19th May 18 Bryan Chapman Memorial*
Chepstow, Builth Wells, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Dolgelleau, Harlech, Pen Y Pass, Bangor, Harlech, Dolgellau, Newtown, Llandrindod Wells, Abergavenny, Chepstow.
374.8 miles, 32:08 moving time, 23, 733 ft of climb. 11.7mph Avg speed.
www.strava.com/activities/1586724565

*2nd June Asparagus and Strawberries 400km Audax*
Manningtree, Ixworth, Halesworth, Damgate, Wells next the Sea, Brandon, Saffron Walden, Manningtree.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1614501821

259.61 miles, 18:45:04 riding time, 8,818 ft of climbing Avg Spd 13.8mph

*7th July Following the Fingers USA*
Watkins Glen, Dundee, Penn Yan, Rushville, Canandaigua, Manchester, Palmyra, Erie Canal Trail to Rochester NY.
100.29 miles, 8:13 riding time, 3,746ft of climbing. on my Brompton
https://www.strava.com/activities/1687560432

*12th Aug To London for the CycleChat Interesting Streets Ride*
Strood, Halling, Otford, Knockholt, Bromley, Hyde Park Corner, Stratford, Woolwich, Dartford, Strood
101.41 mi,
Elevation Gain
4,807 ft, Moving Time
Time
8h 28
https://www.strava.com/activities/1767578983

*11th Sep Speyer to Mettlach (Germany)*
Speyer, Kaiserslautern, Kubelberg, Sankt Wendel, Schmelz, Mettlach
109.8 miles, 9:34 riding times, 7, 637ft climb, Avg Speed 11.5 mph, max 38 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/1835252971

*7th Oct. Birmingham to Luton*
Birmingham, Gay Hill, Tamworth in Arden, Norton Lindsey, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Buckingham, Winslow, Leighton Buzzard, Dunstable, Luton.

105.2 miles, 8:04 moving time, 5,122 feet of climb, 13mph avg speed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1890059910

*11th Nov. Strood to Ashford and back*
Strood, Snodland, Ryarsh, Borough Green, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford. Then back the same way to Yalding, then Aylesford via Redhill back to Strood. 100.4 miles, 7.24 hrs riding time. 3,400 ft of climb, Avg Speed 13.5mph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1959206279

*8th Dec. Milton Keynes to Ipswich*
MK, Flitwick, Shillington, Henlow, Sandon, Newport, Thaxted, Bures, Raydon, Ipswich.
108.6 miles, 8:50 riding time, 4,958 ft of climb, Avg Speed 12.3mph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2006889669


----------



## Aravis (5 Jan 2018)

Yet another year older (57½). Usual bike Raleigh Pioneer Trail 4000 (c1993) reconfigured as a light tourer.

*January 2018 (C308):* 5/1/18, A loop around Hereford via Bodenham, crossing the Wye at Bridge Sollars and Kerne Bridge. As with last January's version, seemed pretty hard going, but Strava isn't too dismissive of my efforts! Lots of mud early on, but the roads dried out remarkably well later. *104.74 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1342112873

*February 2018 (C310): *7/2/18, Down the A38 to Alveston, Severn Bridge, Caldicot. Magor Fen, Newport, Caerleon, Usk, Raglan, Symonds Yat, Newent, and wearily back to Gloucester. Very cold and very slow, but nothing dangerous. *111.47 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1396413162

*March 2018 (C312): *6/3/18, A gentle warm-up around Berkeley before climbing into the Cotswolds at Chipping Sodbury. Explored some unfamiliar roads around the upper Avon (the Bristol one) before heading home via the Water Park and the Stroud Valley. Lots of snow drifts but no blockages, apart from one railway bridge near Wootton Bassett which was flooded and spoilt my ride outline. *133.74 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1439290271

*April 2018 (C315): *5/4/18, A big loop through the Cotswolds twice and crossing one of the headwaters of the River Great Ouse near Banbury. Brilliantly sunny until quite late on. Winds extremely variable but well forecast. *136.11 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1491230911

*May 2018 (C318): *6/5/18, An ecclesiastically-based tour through Cheltenham, Pershore, Worcester, Malvern, Hereford, Tewkesbury and Gloucester. Swelteringly hot early spring bank holiday weekend which was being enjoyed by millions. *123.24 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1554055346

*June 2018 (C323): *6/6/18, A figure-of-eight loop roughly following the Severn Valley, then crossing the Clent and Lickey Hills before heading back south. Nice views of Birmingham, but it could have been clearer. *131.67 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1621072049

*July 2018 (C327): *10/7/18, A big clockwise loop through Herefordshire and south Shropshire. Out to Weobley before heading across to Ludlow, skirting the town to the south. Then bisecting the Clee Hills, followed by more climbing before picking up the Severn at Worcester. *135.31 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1693490888

*August 2018 (C329): *2/8/18, Into Herefordshire via Newent and Ross, then following the Monnow to Pontrilas via Garway. Standard route to the Severn Bridge via A465, Abergavenny and Usk, then back to Gloucester along the eastern side of the estuary. *120.39 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1744919279

*September 2018 (C333): *6/9/18, A one-way ride from Gloucester to Northampton via Meriden and Warwick University. Almost exclusively minor roads in the later stages through the northernmost section of the the Cotswolds, previously unridden territory. *117.40 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1824084562

*October 2018 (C336): *5/10/18, Through rural Worcestershire, then up to the top of the Lickey Hills, skirting south Birmingham to Earlswood lakes, back through Worcestershire and returning via Upton and the western side of the Severn. *137.27 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1886046978

*November 2018 (C338): *1/11/18, Herefordshire again. Six crossings of the river Lugg, eventually just reaching the Teme near Bucknell. Then through Lingen, just putting a toe into Wales before returning via Leominster. *119.17 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/1939742346

*December 2018 (C341): *4/12/18, Anticlockwise loop along a north-easterly channel, featuring Stratford-upon-Avon. Blissfully calm all day, with smoke rising vertically, but a seriously frosty start. I don't think the temperature forecast was low enough to trigger gritting, but I survived unscathed. *103.16 miles.*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2000007711

Challenge complete.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Jan 2018)

5 Jan 18: 100 miles + 4445 feet: Exmouth, Crediton, Winkleigh, Chulmleigh, Witheridge, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Feb 18: 101 miles and 3412 feet: Exmouth, Budleigh, Churchinford, Uffculme, Tiverton, Dawlish Warren, Exe estuary trail to Exmouth
25 Mar: 130 miles and 8513 feet: (Dorset Coast) Wareham, Hamworthy, Poole, Sandbanks, ferry, Studland, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, Broadmayne, Weymouth, Abbotsbury, Bridport, Chideock, Wootton Fitzpaine, Axminster, Sector hill, Marshwood, Bradpole, Powerstock, Martinstown, Dochester, Tincleton, Wareham. 9:25 in benign conditions: light northerly and 4 up to 10 degrees C.
8 Apr: 130 miles and 8200 feet: (delayed Mad March 200) Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, up and over Exmoor, Holford, over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
26 May: 126 miles and 7,579 feet: Honiton, Exeter, Okehampton, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, High Bickington, Barnstaple, South Molton, B3227, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Bridgwater. About 9 hours overall.
17 Jun: 115 miles and 4927 feet: Chippenham, Pewsey, Whitchurch, Alton, Hindhead, Godalming, East Horsley, Wimbledon
15 Jul: 126 miles and 7503 feet: Shore to Moors audax: Newton Abbot, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Tiverton, Rackenford, Hatherleigh, Princetown, Moretonhampstead, Newton Abbot
17 Aug: 132 miles and 5456 feet: Uffculme, Taunton, Langport, Bruton, Warminster, Pewsey, Hungerford, Didcot, Dorchester-on-Thames 8:10 moving; 16.8mph moving average (tailwind)
15 Sep: 107 miles and 8533 feet: Devon's north coast from Exmoor - Simonsbath, Lynton, VoR, Combe Martin, Ilfracombe, Croyde, Barnstaple, Bideford, Tarka Trail past Great Torrington, Merton, South Molton, Simonsbath. 8:11 moving time.
23 Oct: 135 miles and 8861 feet: Bridgwater - W through Westquantoxhead, Watchet, Blue Anchor, Minehead, Porlock, Lynton to Blackmoor Gate; E over Exmoor to Wheddon Cross, along the Brendon Hills to Bishop's Lydeard (NW of Taunton), over the Quantocks to Bridgwater; ENE to Street via Othery and back along Polden Hills to Bridgwater. About 9:50 moving time. Steady westerly and dry.
17 Nov: 133 miles and 7841 feet: Exmouth to Penzance via Okehampton, Tavistock, Liskeard, Bodmin, Indian Queens, Truro, Redruth and Hayle. Rolling 8:40 (24.8kph), Overall: 9:53. Steady easterly aided progress. Train back to Exeter and then 20km south to home. Reasonable JOGLE route for final day (less the 20km at the start and plus the 20km out to Land's End).
1 Dec: 125 miles and 6630 feet: Audax-KCP&C- start/finish Tewkesbury, with controls at Ledbury (info), Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne (info), Kington and Winnal Common. Rolling 8:15 (24.8kph), Overall: 9:25. Sometimes drizzly; into the mist in the 'Lyngen Alps', glimpses of sun from mid-afternoon. Warm (for December). Company for about half the ride.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2018)

6/1/18
Eastbourne-Bexhill-Polegate-Wilmington-Litlington-Seaford-Newhaven-Brighton-Shoreham-Worthing-Littlehampton-Barnham-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 101.3 miles in 10:14 (8:33 moving, 11:13 elapsed), moving average 11.8 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

17/2/18
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishops Waltham-Colden Common-Timsbury-West Dean-Salisbury and reverse (plus a few little wiggles for extra mileage). 100.27 miles in 9:16 (9:06 moving, 10:25 elapsed), moving average 11.0 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

13/3/18
Portsmouth-Wickham-Colden Common-Winchester-Stockbridge-Middle Wallop-Andover-Whitchurch-Alresford-Hambledon-Denmead-Portsmouth. 100.32 miles in 9:55 (7:14 moving, 11:05 elapsed), moving average 10.1 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

22/4/18
Portsmouth-Wickham-Bishops Waltham-Colden Common-Winchester-Houghton-East Tytherley-West Dean-Salisbury-reverse to East Tytherley-Romsey-Hedge End-Fareham-Portsmouth. 100.26 miles in 8:15 (7:15 moving, 9:24 elapsed), moving average 12.1 mph. Viner Magnifica.

9/5/18
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Micheldever Station-Whitchurch-Overton-North Waltham-Axford-Alresford-Denmead-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.1 miles in 8:25 (7:10 moving, 9:50 elapsed), moving average 12.0 mph. Viner Magnifica.

3/6/18
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Shoreham-Brighton and reverse. 100.43 miles in 7:54 (7:36 moving, 9:12 elapsed), moving average 13.2 mph. Viner Magnifica.

1/7/18
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Shoreham-Brighton and reverse. Again. 101.58 miles in 8:17 (7:57 moving, 9:20 elapsed), moving average 12.5 mph. Viner Magnifica.

5/8/18
Clapham Junction-HPC via elongated route to meet up with Ross, Nick, Mark and Ian, then to Hadleigh Park via Shoreditch, Victoria Park, Olympic Park, East Ham, Barking, Dagenham, Hornchurch, South Ockenden, Orsett, Stanford-le-Hope and Pitsea. Return with Ross and Ian (as far as the Dartford Crossing) via Stanford-le-Hope, Grays, Purfleet, Dagenham, Beckton, Poplar, Whitechapel, Waterloo, down to Brixton and back to Waterloo, then Camberwell and back to Waterloo for train home. 100.84 miles in 8:42 (7:17 moving, 10:05 elapsed), moving average 12.6 mph. Viner Magnifica.

2/9/18
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse. 100.17 miles in 8:35 (8:20 moving, 9:39 elapsed), moving average 12.0 mph. Viner Magnifica.

7/10/18
Portsmouth-Havant-Funtingdon-Petersfield-Liphook-Bordon-Alton-Alresford-Cheriton-Hambledon-Denmead-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.81 miles in 8:46 (7:11 moving, 10:58 elapsed), 11.6 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

17/11/18
Portsmouth-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Littlehampton-Worthing-Brighton and reverse (yes, yet again). 100.47 miles in 8:59 (8:48 moving, 9:54 elapsed), 11.4 mph moving average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

26/12/18
Portsmouth-Southwick-Wickham-Botley-Fair Oak-Twyford- reverse to top of Portsdown Hill-Havant-Chichester-Barnham-reverse to Portsmouth. 100.2 miles in 8:27 (7:31 moving, 9:37 elapsed), 12.0 mph average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


----------



## rb58 (9 Jan 2018)

* 9 January 2018. Century 183 overall.*
London Bridge, Docklands, Barking, Dagenham, Orsett, Pitsea, Hadleigh, Southend, then back by much the same route to the Woolwich ferry.

102.2 miles. 13.5mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*3 February 2018. Century 184.*
Farningham, Eynsford, Shoreham, Titsey, Limpsfield, Dormandsland, Forest Row (breakfast), Hartfield, Groombridge, Frant, Lamberhurst, Horsmonden, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Otford, Eynsford, Dartford, Bexley.

101.4 miles, 13.3mph rolling. Enigma Etape. Rained all day.

*21 March. Century 186.*
Dartford, Gravesend, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable (breakfast), the back via much the same route other than a different way through Sittingbourne and Gravesend.

105 miles. 13.9mph rolling. Enigma Etape. Tough headwind for the return leg, otherwise, a sunny day.

*6 April. Century 187.*
Friday Night Ride to the Coast: Whitstable edition.
Home to London, then Greenwich, Woolwich, Plumstead, Crayford, Dartford, Gravesend, Higham, Strood, Rochester, Lower Rainham, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Seasalter, Whitstable. Back via the same route to Rochester where I jumped the train to Dartford.

116 miles, 13.2mph rolling. Enigma Etape. Warm night, a sprinkling of rain towards the end. Freehub started screaming.

*1 May. Century 190.*
Sidcup > Polhill > Otlford > Pilgrims Way > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Smarden > Ashford, then returning via much the same route, but scaling the greensand ridge and the north downs via Seal > Kemsing > Otford > Eynsford > Horton Kirby > Dartford > Sidcup.

112.5 miles, 15mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse. Cool, breezy, loads of flooded roads.

*5 June. Century 192*
Sidcup > Gravesend > Higham > Rochester > Sittingbourne (aaargh!) > Faversham > Whitstable > Herne Bay. And return to Rochester.

100.2 miles. 14.5mph rolling. Troublesome headwind for the first 60 miles, which was particularly bad from Faversham to Herne Bay.

*11 July. Century 196*
Sidcup > Dartford > Billericay > Maldon > Tiptree. Brekkie at The Exchange, then return via a slightly more northerly route.

100.5 miles. 15.8mph rolling. Headwind there, tailwind back. Enigma Etape - with gears badly out of adjustment.

*1 August. Century 197.*
Solo run down to Whitstable as both a qualifying ride, and a recce for the next FNRttC. Usual route:

Sidcup > Dartford > Gravesend > Rochester > Sittingbourne > Faversham > Whitstable. Return via much the same route, with a few minor changes, in particular taking the top road through Higham for the fabulous views.

107.1 miles. 14.6mph rolling. Strengthening headwind for the return. Enigma Etape.

*14 September. Century 200.*
Mons to Dunkerque, as part of the Basel to Dunkerque tour.

Mons > Tournai > Roubaix > Ypres > Dunkerque

100.1 miles, 12.0mph rolling. Thorn Audax Mk3.

*4 October. Century 201.*
Solo run to Ashford and back via usual route:

Polhill > Otford > Pilgrims Way > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Smarden > Great Chart. Return via a similar route, except over the Downs and Greensand Ridge via Seal > Kemsing > Otford > Eynsford > Dartford > Bexley.

111.4 miles, 15.7mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*11 November. Century 203.*
Ashford and back with @Trickedem and @ianrauk .

Polhill > Otford > Pilgrims Way > Borough Green > Ightham > Plaxtol > Hadlow > Headcorn > Smarden . Great Chart > Ashford. Return via a similar route, except over the Downs and Greensand Ridge via Seal > Kemsing > Otford > Eynsford > Crockenhill > Swanley & Sidcup.

114.3 miles, 14.3mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*2 December. Century 204.*
Tiptree with @ianrauk, now known as the Annual Turkey Run.

Bexley > Dartford > Billericay > Maldon > Tiptree. Return via Stock.

100.2 miles, 15.1mph rolling. Enigma Etape.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2018)

I'm back for my third go at the challenge.

*10-January-2018:* An anti clockwise loop round mid & north Shropshire. Lyth Hill, Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Colemere, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Edge, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride Report. 102.95 miles at 12.5 mph average

*2-February-2018:* A clockwise loop round North Shropshire. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Colemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longford, Market Drayton, Eaton-on-Tern, High Ercall, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill & home. Ride Report. 101.59 miles. 13 mph average.

*13-March-2018:* A clockwise loop round mid & south Shrophire plus bits of Herefordshire & Powys. Condover, Upton Magna, Wroxeter, Cressage, Longville, Peaton, Ludlow, Pipe Aston, Adforton, Bucknell, Hopton Castle, Lydbury North, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Chirbury, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exford's Green, Condover and home. Ride Report. 102.69 miles. 12.7 mph average

*8-April-2018:* An anti-clockwise loop round mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Kenley, Cound Moor, Cressage, Wroxeter, Upton Magna, Withington, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Stoke-on-Tern, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, The Quarry - Shrewsbury, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 103.2 miles. 13.1 mph average

*4-May-2018: * A trip to Lake Vyrnwy and back via the longer routes both ways. Condover, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llyn Efyrnwy, 2 laps of the lake, alternative way back to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr, Llynclys, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Nox, Shorthill, Exfords Green, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 116.44 miles. 14.3 mph average.

*6-June-2018:* An anti-clockwise loop round mid & north Shropshire: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Wroxeter, Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Stoke on Tern, Market Drayton, Longford, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, Tetchill, Rednall, West Felton, Woolston, Maesbrook, Crosslanes, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 112.05 miles 14.2 mph average

*5-July-2018:* A Clockwise loop round mid and north Shropshire: Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton, Rednal, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Prees, Calverhall, Market Drayton, Stoke Heath, Eaton-upon-Tern, High Ercall, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Condover and home via Lyth Hill. Ride report. 104.12 miles at 14.3 mph average

*6-August-2018:* To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Condover, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llyn Efyrnwy, 2 laps of the lake, alternative way back to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr, Llynclys, Knockin, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 111.13 miles at 14.7 mph average.

*5-September-2018: * A tour down the Severn Valley to Bewdley then a hilly ride home. Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Walcot, Leighton, Ironbridge, Bridgnorth, Bewdley, Wyre Forest, Button Bridge, Bagginswood, Stottesdon, Ditton Priors, Easthope, East Wall, Cardington, Acton Burnell, Cantlop Bridge, Allfield, Condover, Lyth Hill and home. Ride Report. 101.32 miles at 12.4 mph average

*7-October-2018: * To Llyn Efyrnw and back again. Lyth Hill, Hunger Hill, Lea Cross, Stoney Stretton, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Hirnant, 2 laps of Lake Vyrnwy, alternative way back to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr, Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Westbury, Stoney Stretton, Lea Cross, Hunger Hill, Lyth Hill. Ride Report. 113.68 miles at 13.8 mph average

*2-November-2018:* A clockwise loop around mid and north Shropshire: Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Northwood, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke-on-Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Ellerdine Heath, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna, Atcham, Crosshouses, Condover and home. Ride Report. 103.65 miles at 13 mph average

*4-December-2018:* An anti-clockwise loop round mid & north Shropshire: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Rodington Heath, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Eaton Upon Tern, Ollerton, Heathcote, Old Colehurst, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Whixall, Welshampton, Coptiveney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Edge, Shorthill, Exfords Green and home via Lyth Hill. Ride Report. 105.52 miles at 12 mph average.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jan 2018)

January 14th - Overseal, Measham, Ashby de la Zouch, Heather, Market Bosworth, Dadlington, Atterton, Twycross, Tamworth, Catton, Drakelow, Lullington, Netherseal, Measham, Albert Village, Overseal. 100.2 miles in 6h18mins averaging 15.9 mph with 3658ft Elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1356937211 https://www.relive.cc/view/1356937211

February 4th - Overseal, Repton, Tutbury, Anslow, Barton under Needwood, Elford, Tamworth, Thorpe Constantine, Twycross, Atherstone, Stoke Goulding, Market Bosworth, Heather, Ashby de la Zouch Overseal. 100.12 miles in 6h46mins averaging 14.8 mph with 3529ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1391576201 https://www.relive.cc/view/1391576201

March 11th - Overseal, Hugglescote, Cossington, Hoby, Long Clawson, Bottlesford, Claypole, Bardney, East Torrington, Bardney, Lincoln. 128.4 miles in 8h30mins averaging 15.1 mph with 3700 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1448263770 https://www.relive.cc/view/1448263770

April 1st - Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Burton on Trent, Uttoxeter, Denstone, Hilton, Woodville, Walton on Trent, Overseal. 100.1 miles in 6h49mins averaging 14.7 mph with 4692 ft elevation https://www.strava.com/activities/1483745486 https://www.relive.cc/view/1483745486

May 6th - Overseal, Breedon, Church Broughton, Heathtop, Tutbury, Alrewas, Clifton Campville, Sibson, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Heather, Ashby de la Zouch, Overseal. 102.31 miles in 6h8mins averaging 16.7 mph with 3837 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1553738471 https://www.relive.cc/view/1553738471

June 3rd - Overseal, Copt Oak, Great Dolby, Swayfield, Bitchfield , Stroxton, Allington, Grantham. 110,9 miles (phone problem so only 110.9 recorded, but it was 117.2) in 7h22mins averaging 15.1 mph with 5069 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1615385251

July 1st - Overseal, Copt Oak, Sileby, Wymeswold, Car Colston, Langar, Keyworth, Belton, Ashby de la Zouch, Overseal. 109.24 miles in 6h39mins averaging 16.4 mph with 4851 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1673988316 https://www.relive.cc/view/1673988316

August 2nd - Overseal, Ashby, Tamworth, Lichfield, Barton, Overseal, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal. 106 miles in 6h26mins averaging 16.5 mph with 3902 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1744887649 https://www.relive.cc/view/1744887649

September 1st - Overseal, Bosworth, Nuneaton, Coventry, Meridan, Wood End, Seckington, Fradley, Lullington, Overseal. 103.5 miles in 6h26mins averaging 16.1 mph with 4059 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1811793873 https://www.relive.cc/view/1811793873

October 7th - Overseal, Wymeswold, Cotgrave, Newark, Doddington, Snelland, Wragby, Lincoln. 128.9 miles in 7h54mins averaging 16.3 mph with 3671 ft elevation. https://www.strava.com/activities/1890687337 https://www.relive.cc/view/1890687337

November 2nd - Overseal, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Overseal. 102.5 miles in 6hrs26mins averaging 15.9 mph with 3035 ft elevation https://www.strava.com/activities/1941688177 https://www.relive.cc/view/1941688177

December 1st - Overseal, Market Bosworth, Fisherwick, Walton on Trent, Curborough, Burton on Trent, Rosliston, Netherseal, Linton, Donisthorpe, Overseal. 100.8 miles recorded (115) https://www.strava.com/activities/1994530129


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2018)

*Jan 14th (Century 1) *- Eton, Staines, Ascot, Bracknell, Owlsmore, Frimley, Pirbright, Ash, Ash Vale, Ash Green, Guildford, Chobham, Chertsey and home. *101.4* miles in 6hrs 58mins, average 14.6 mph, 2635ft elevation.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1356830371

*Feb 18th (Century 2) *– Langley, Eton, Windsor, Ascot, Camberley, Frimley Green, Pirbright, Chobham, Windsor Great Park & home. *101.6* miles in 7hrs 6mins, average 14.3 mph, 3478ft elevation.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1413768564

*March 21st (Century 3) *– Windsor Great Park, Chobham, Knaphill, Jacobs Well, Wanborough, Seale, Elstead, Thursley, Millbridge, Waverley, Tongham, Deepcut, Lightwater & home. *102.2* miles in 7hrs 30mins, average 13.6 mph, 4941ft elevation.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1464230978

*April 1st (Century 4) *– Old Windsor, Iver, Southall, Brentford, Kew, Richmond, Twickenham, Kingston, Esher, Oxshott, Fetcham, Effingham, Horsley, Ripley, Byfleet, Walton & Home. *100.4* miles in 6hrs 47mins, average 14.8 mph, 2503ft elevation.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1483449493

*May 26th (Century 5) *– Chertsey, Ottershaw, Byfleet, Ripley, Horsley, Effingham, Bookham, Box Hill, Betchworth, Newdigate, Forest Green, Holmbury, Shere, West Clandon, Chobham, Lightwater, Home. *106.2* miles in 7hrs 1 min, average 15.1mph, 4606ft elevation.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1596928978

*June 10th (Century 6) *– Ascot, Winkfield, Binfield, Twyford, Aborfield, Swallowfield, Bramley, Basiingstoke, Lasham, Bentley, Crondall, Hartley Wintney, Farnborough, Knaphill, Chobham & Home, *107.1* miles in 7hrs 16 mins, average 14.7 mph, 3934ft elevation.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1629408314

*July 1st (Century 7)* – Chobham, Bisley, Wanborough, Compton, Wonersh, Cranleigh, Ockley, Betchworth, Box Hill, Leatherhead, Esher, Kingston, Chertsey, Home. *101.4* miles in 6hrs 32 mins, average 15.5mph, 3796ft elevation

https://www.relive.cc/view/1673721300

*August 5th (Century 8)* – Ascot, Binfield, Wokingham, Aborfield, Swallowfield, Heckfield, Eversley Cross, Fleet, Farnborough, Lightwater, Sunninghill, Home, *104.1* miles in 6hrs 49 mins, average 15.3mph, 3629ft elevation

*September 22nd (Century 9)* – Guildford, Down Link to Brighton and back, Home, *125.1* miles in 9hrs 50 mins, average 12.7mph, 2421ft elevation

https://www.relive.cc/view/1858647957

*October 7th (Century 10)* –Ottershaw, West Byfleet, Ripley, West Horsley, Shere, Cranleigh, Bucks Green, Alfold, Dursfold, Hascombe, Chiddingfold, Shillinglee, Witley, Munstead, Wonnersh, West Clandon, Cobham, Home. *101.18* miles in 7hrs 11 mins, average 14.1mph, 5,751ft elevation

https://www.relive.cc/view/1889877199

*November 4th (Century 11)* – Heathrow, Yeading, Greenford, Perivale, Acton, Shepherds Bush, Hammersmith, Fulham, Putney, Wimbledon, Kingston, Walton Chobham Loop via WGP, Home. *100.37* miles in 6hrs 48 mins, average 14.7mph, 2,569ft elevation

*December 2nd (Century 12)* – Staines, WGP, Winkfield, Shurlock Row, Hurst, Twyford, Sonning, Caversham, Reading, Aborfield, Ascot, WGP, Chertsey, Home. *101.16* miles in 6hrs 37 mins, 15.3mph, 2865ft elevation

https://www.relive.cc/view/1996252784


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2018)

*January 14th.* SE4, Titsey, Toy's Hill, Penshurst, Hawkenbury, Brenchley, Yalding, Carter's Hill, Kemsing, Vigo, Meopham, St Mary Cray, Shortlands. _100.4 miles_

*February 3rd.* SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Markbeech, Cowden, Minor roads & fords from Hell of the Ashdown, Coleman's hatch, Hartfield, Cowden (again), Forest Row (again) Coleman's Hatch (again), Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, Sevenoaks Weald, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Hayes. _103.4 miles.
_
*March 10th*. SE4, Eynsford, Titsey, Limpsfield, Dormansland, Forest Row, Groombridge, Frant, Horsmonden, Mardon, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _102.3 miles
_
*April 1st.* SE4, Chiselhurst, Shoreham, Ide Hill, Edenbridge, Penshurst, Brenchley, Yalding, East Malling, Birling Hill, Darenth, Chiselhurst, SE4. _102.2 miles
_
*May 26th*. SE4, Chiselhurst, Shoreham, Ide Hill, Edenbridge, Penshurst, Brenchley, Yalding, East Malling, Birling Hill, Darenth, Chiselhurst, SE4._ 102.5 miles
_
*Jun 9th* London South Bank, Mitcham, Bletchingley, Burstow, Turner's Hill, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton (FNRttC) Ditchling, Fletching, Nutley Groombridge, Chiddingstone Hoath, Sevenoaks Weald, Sevenoaks _105.9 miles
_
*July 21st* SE4, Botley Hill, Bletchingley, Outwood, Doversgreen, Newdigate, Crawley, Edenbrige, Hildenborough, Five Oaks Green, Claygate, Yalding, Hadlow, Plaxtol, Seal, Sevenoaks _102.2 miles
_
*August 4th* SE4, Eynsford, Pilgrim's Way, Gravesend (ferry) Tilbury, Billericay, Abbess Roding, Harlow, St Albans. _104.6 miles
_
*September 1st *Thanet platinum 200 Audax. Herne Bay, Biddenden, Pevensey, Rye, Herne Bay._ 129 miles
_
*October 7th* SE4, Chelsfield, Cobham, Cliffe, Grain, Higham, Cobham, Vigo, Otford, Botley Hill, Hayes. _102.8 miles
_
*November 4th* SE4, Cudham, Ide Hill, Kidds Hill, Plumpton, Lindfield, Turners Hill, Gangers Hill, Hayes. _100.3 miles_

*December 8th *SE4, Shoreham, Ide Hill, Marlpit Hill, Broadham Green, Lingfield, Hever, Hildenborough, Mereworth, East Farleigh, Marden, Tudley, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks ._102.7 miles_


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2018)

*14 January *- First of the Year, 101miles in 6:03:41 (16.7mph moving ave), with a max of 32.9mph and 5,328ft of climbing
Peterbough-Awalton-Elton-Wansford-Kings Cliffe-Collyweston-Ketton-Stamford-Pilsgate-Bainton-Ashton-Ailsworth-Marholm-Ufford-Bainton-Tallington-Barholm-Uffington-Belmesthorpe-Little Casterton-Great Casterton-Pickworth-Holy Well-Castle Bytham-South Witham-North Witham-Colsterworth (Cafe) - Swayfield-Creeton-Little Bytham-Careby-Aunby-Belmesthorpe-Uffington-Barnack-Wansford-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough

*18 February* - PCC Reliability Ride Plus, 102.4 miles in 6:21:11 (16.1mph moving ave), with a max of 37.8mph and 5,434ft of climbing:
Peterborough-Awalton-Ferry Meadows-Rutland Cycles-Elton-Wansford-King's Cliffe-Blatherwyke-Bulwick-Laxton-Harringworth-Wakerley-Barrowden-Seaton-Lyddington-Eyebrook Reservoir-Great Easton-Drayton-Nevil Holt-Medbourne-Ashley-Cottingham-Gretton-Harringworth-Laxton-Bulwick-Southwick-Fotherinhay-Elton-Rutland Cycles-Elton Furze-Washingley-Folksworth-Norman Cross-Haddon-Elton Furze-Peterborough

*31 March* - Ride to Start, ToFlanders, Ride Back, 102.1miles in 8:41:20 (11.7mph moving ave) with a max of 36.2mph and 5,321ft of climbing:
Kluisbergen-Oudenarde-Round Flanders-Oudenarde-Kluisbergen

*22 April* - Too Nice Not Too,128.9miles in 9:13:34 (14.0 mph moving ave) with a max of 31.2mph and 4964ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Elton-Wandsford Road-Elton-Peterborough-Lutton-Hemmington-Barnwell-Ashton-Oundle-Lyveden-Brigstock-Grafton Underwood-Cranford St Andrew-Cranford St John-Woodford-Great Addington-Ringstead-Denford-Raunds-Hargrave-Tilbrook-Kimbolton-Catworth-Old Weston-Clopton-Pilton-Wadenhoe-Stoke Doyle-Oundle-Lower Benefield-Upper Benefield-Clapthorn-Southwick-Deene-Laxton-Bulwick-Blathewycke-King's Cliffe-Apethorpe-Woodnewton-Fotheringhay-Peterborough

*20 May* - A Cambridge Bimble, 109.1 miles in 8:19:24 (13.1mph moving ave) with a max of 32.6mph and 3,246ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Awalton-Elton Furze-Washingley-Caldecote-Great Gidding-Winwick-Old Weston-Catworth-Kimbolton-Staughton Green-Staughton Highway-Hail Weston-St Neots-Private (U-Turn)-Toesland-Yelling-Papworth Everard-Hilton-New A14 (U-turn)-Fenstanton-St Ives-Cambridge-St Ives-Kings Ripton-Abbots Ripton-Sawtry-Normans Cross-Peterborough

*15 Jun* - LEJOG day 1, 102.5miles in 8:09:52 (12.6mph moving ave) with a max of 38.6mph and 8,550ft of climbing.
Lands End-Penzance-Marazion-Praze an Beeble-Redruth-Truro-Tressilian-Ladock-St Stephen-Roche-Victoria-Lanivet-Dobwalls-Minions-Stoke Climsland-Sydenham Dameral-Lydford-Sourton-Sourton Down (For Okehampton).

*21 July* - EB Tunnel Run - 113.24 miles in 7:37:23 (14.9mph moving ave) with a max of 38.9mph and 5,479ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Elton Furze-Great Gidding-Winwick-Old Weston-Catworth-Tilbrook-Lower Dean-Upper Dean-Melchbourne-Knotting-Sharnbrook-Odell-Little Odel-Bozeat-Easton Maudit-Grendon-Earls Barton-Mears Ashby-Sywell-Holcot-Walgrave-Old-Lamport-Market Harborough-Great Bowden-Wellham-Cranoe-Glooston-Goadby-Tugby-Cafe Ventoux-Tugby-Hallaton-Horninghold-Uppingham-Seaton-Harringworth-Laxton-Blathewycke-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Nassington-Elton-Bullock Road-Peterborough.

*5 Aug* - Warm -101.5 miles in 7:00:49 (14.5mph moving ave) with a max of 33.8mph and 4,281ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Elton-Peterborough-Marholm-Helpston-Bainton-Barnack-Wansford-Kings Cliffe-Blatherwycke-Bulwick-Southwick-Oundle-Stoke Doyle-Aldwinkle-Thorpe Waterville-Achurch-Clopton-Weston-Catworth-Kimbolton-Catworth-Weston-Hamerton-Sawtry-Glatton-Folksworth-Washingley-Elton Furze-Peterborough.

*29 Sep* - Harry Champion Tribute Ride + Garmin Fail - 102.4 miles in 7:05:13 (14.4mph moving ave) with a max of 39.8mph and 4,434ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Elton Furze-Hemmington-Thurning-Clopton-Achurch-Thorpe Waterville-Aldwinkle-Stoke Doyle-Oundle-Southwick-Deene-Harringworth-Seaton-Uppingham-Seaton-Harringworth-Laxton-Blatherwycke-Kings Cliffe-Apethorpe-Woodnewton-Fotheringhay-Elton-Bullock Road-Peterborough.

*21 Oct* - Ton in the Sun (2.8 Miles missing) - 110.3 miles in 7:12:20 (15.3mph moving ave) with max of 31.6mph and 5,340ft of climbing.
Peterborough - Elton - Wansford Road - Elton - Peterborough - Glinton - Northborough -Deeping Gate - Market Deeping - West Deeping - Wilsthorpe - Manthorpe - Witham on the Hill - Careby - Stamford (around town looking for a cafe) - Ketton - Collyweston - Kingscliffe - Apethorpe - Woodnewton - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Wansford - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Oundle - Stoke Doyle - Wadenhoe - Pilton - Clopton - Winwick - Great Gidding - Elton Furze - Peterborough.

*4 Nov* - Wee Ring Ton - 100.8 miles in 6:15:54 (16.1mph moving ave) with a max of 30.7mph and 4,198ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Awalton-Elton-Fotheringhay-Tansor-Cotterstock-Upper Benefield-Lower Benefield-Brigstock-Oundle-Southwick-Woodnewton-Nassington-Yarwell-Wansford-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough-Stanground-Farcet-Yaxley-Holme-Conington-Alconbury Hill-Coppingford-Hamerton-Great Gidding-Winwick-Clopton-Pilton-Stoke Doyle-Oundle-Fotheringhay-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough

*2 Dec* - PCC Club ride + - 100.5miles in 6:30:58 (15.4mph moving ave) with a max of 30.7mph and 4,548ft of climbing.
Peterborough-Awalton-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough-Farcet-Yaxley-Holme-Connington-Sawtry-Coppingford-Winwick-Thurning-Barnwell-Ashton-Fotheringhay-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough-Awalton-Elton-Wansford-Kings Cliffe-Blatherwycke-Bulwick-Southwick-Oundle-Southwick-Fotheringhay-Elton-Awalton-Peterborough


----------



## redfalo (14 Jan 2018)

*January*
13/01 - 130 miles - Odenwald-Eight 
A not too flat solo ride into the Odenwald forest to the south-east of Frankfurt.

*February*
24/02 - 130 miles - A character building day in the Taunus
It was a crazy idea to to 200km ride with 3000 meters of climbing in February, on a day with sub-zero temperatures before dawn and after dusk. Water bottles at the finish were frozen solid. I also had two annoying mechanicals, a puncture with a slashed tyre (which I booted, and a knackered hub dynamo (brocken axis, or bearing).

*March*
17/03 - 188 miles - Three countries and the Russian whip 
My first official Audax in Germany. It was a nice rice on memory lane, as I knew some parts of route from my time in Düsseldorf, and others from the Vi(v)a Colognia Tour with the Fridays in 2016. It was sub-zero the whole day, and the water bottles again froze solid. For the way back, we had to battle an ice cold wind the German press dubbed "the Russian whip". And I have to say it was really an apt name. On the next day, I felt like a 90-year old suffering from rheumatism.

*April*
06/04 - 130 miles - An in lieu day to kill - The upside of the occasional Sunday shift... A really beautiful day out in the countryside. Rode throught the Spessart, the third kind of German Cotswolds in cycling distance from Frankfurt. 140 of the 210 km were on car-free roads.

May 
05/05 - 252 miles - London-Wales-London - nice to be back in the UK for an Audax, albeit the road surfaces are really appalling. 


.... and: over and out! The 2018 challenge is history for me. Came off badly on the Brompton yesterday, riding into a bended bollard on a cycle path which I did not see, and did in my right knee royally. If everything works out fine, I shall be back in about three months....


----------



## BromyG (15 Jan 2018)

*January 2018 (c9) Southend - London - Southend*
Westcliff - Benfleet - Pitsea - Stanford-le-Hope - Grays - Rainham Marshes - (CS3) Barking - Limehouse - Tower - Embankment - Trafalgar Square - City - Whitechapel - (CS2) Stratford - Ilford - Romford - Upminster - Bulphan - Wickford - Battlesbridge - Rochford - Southend - Leigh - Westcliff. 100.5 miles in 7hrs 59mins, average 12.6mph. Ribble 105. London traffic busy on a Saturday afternoon. Headwind on the return trip!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1355689029

*February 2018 (c10) To Deepest South London and Return!*
Westcliff - Benfleet - Pitsea - Stanford-le-Hope - Grays - Rainham Marshes - (CS3) Barking - Woolwich Ferry - Greenwich - Lewisham - Catford - Bellingham - Ladywell - New Cross - Old Kent Road - London Bridge - Tower Hill - (CS3) Barking - Rainham Marshes - Grays - Little Thurrock - Stanford-le-Hope - Pitsea - Benfleet - Daws Heath - Leigh - Westcliff. 100.47 miles in 8hrs 7mins, average 12.4mph. Ribble 105. Good run into London, but very slow returning, struggling against an artic headwind!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1424218477

*March 2018 (c11) FNRttC Southend + SMRbtL!*
Starting with the Fridays at the South Bank we proceeded to have an epic ride out into Essex and down to Southend (it was slow progress to start with due to the unfortunately large number of mechanicals). After breakfast at the Beaches on Southend seafront I was joined by fellow Friday (and LBC riding partner) Mark Woollard on a mad dash back to London following my previously listed route. 112.63 miles in total, 9hrs 23mins, average 12.0mph, Ribble 105. Weather damp and drizzle to start, but drier later, though the cloud cover never shifted.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1469635603

*April 2018 (c12) FNRttC Felpham + Brighton*
Again starting with a Fridays ride, this time to Felpham, we made steady (though very wet) progress from London through the night to our breakfast next to the beach. After restoring some energy I was joined by two fellow Fridays for a brisk charge along the south coast to Brighton, via Littlehampton, Goring, Worthing and Shoreham. 104.90 miles in 8hrs 59 mins, average 11.7, Ribble 105.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1536950282

*May 2018 (c13) Bank Holiday Tour of Essex*
Westcliff - Rochford - Battlesbridge - Cold Norton - Maldon - Goldhanger - Great Wigborough - West Mersea (Mersea Island) - Fingringhoe - Colchester - Layer Breton - Goldhanger - Maldon - Bicknacre - East & West Hanningfield - Stock - Wickford - Rayleigh - Hadleigh - Westcliff. 105.70 miles in 7hrs 2mins, average 15.0mph, Ribble 105. Hottest day of the year (so far), now cultivating cyclist tan lines!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1555955421

*June 2018 (c14) Southend - Caddington - London*
In wanting to extend my cycling in a different direction, this was a venture north-west to vsit the in-laws in Caddington (nr Luton) followed by a run into London to complete the mileage. Westcliff - Wickford - Stock - Ingatestone - Fyfield - Harlow - Ware - Hertford - Welwyn Garden City - Wheathampstead - Caddington (the the return) - Harpenden - St Albans (A5183) - Radlett - Elstree (A5) - Edgware - Kilburn - central London - Liverpool Street (for the train home!). 113.76 miles in 9hrs 3mins, average 12.6mph, Ribble 105.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1659185363

*July 2018 (c15) Dunwich Dynamo (and beyond!)*
Longest ride to date!
London - Great Dunmow - Sudbury - Dunwich - on to Ipswich (for return train)
147.74 miles in 10hrs 35mins, average 14mph, Ribble 105
https://www.strava.com/activities/1738886690

*August 2018 (c16) FNRttC Whitstable (and return to Tilbury)*
Excellent Fridays ride out to Whitstable, then after a good breakfast at the Waterfront, set off for the return journey with Mark Woollard. Decided on the straight-forward route of the A2 back to Strood (but forgot how lumpy this is), then up to Gravesend and the ferry across the Thames. 107.97 miles in 8hrs 46mins, average 12.3mph, Ribble 105
https://www.strava.com/activities/1783017413

*September 2018 (c17) FNRttC Oxford (starting in Southend!)*
Another excellent Friday night ride to the new finish in Oxford, but as this wasn't quite enough mileage and the Oxford area was not known to me, I made up the distance starting at home and my now familiar route into central London: Westcliff - Benfleet - Pitsea - Stanford-le-Hope - Grays - Purfleet - (CS3) Barking - Tower - Embankment - Trafalgar Square - (brief stop at the office, then on to the South Bank for the Fridays start) - Wembley - Harrow - Rickmansworth - Amersham - Thame - Oxford. 113.38 miles in 9hrs 53 mins, average 11.5mph, Ribble 105. Reasonable time for the first half of the ride and a pleasant steady Friday's pace for the second. Weather stayed dry in between storms!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1864017005

*October 2018 (c18) FNRttC Shoreham (and SMRbtL - South Coulsdon anyway!)*
The last official Fridays ride for 2018 took us out on a very warm, but slightly breezy October night. A different route this time, but still taking in the excellent hospitality of the scouts at Burstow for the halfway break. Shoreham was arrived at earlier than expected, resulting in a slightly longer detour in the approach to the airport for breakfast. Joined by @StuartG for the ride back, we followed the same route north, deviating slightly to go through Colgate - Rusper - Newdigate - Reigate, before crossing the M25 again on the A23. Having now clocked up the necessary mileage, we remained on the A23 for the last few miles along to South Coulsdon station where we took to the train to finish our journeys! Unfortunate rear wheel puncture just 2 miles from the end of the ride, turned out to be a faulty valve, but with Stuart's assistance the tube was replaced and returned home safely. 107.07 miles in 8hrs 56 mins, average 12.0mph, Ribble 105.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1906328338

*November 2018 (c19) Southend - London - Southend*
With the days getting shorter I decided to stick to a fairly familiar route this month, but in an anti-clockwise direction this time: Westcliff - Rochford - West Hanningfield - Stock - Ingatestone - Mountessing - Brentwood - Romford - Ilford - Stratford and into central London, returning on my regular route via Rainham Marshes - Grays - Pitsea - Benfleet and home. 103.70 miles in 8hrs 52mins, average 11.7mph, Ribble 105. Weather was damp and foggy to start, but cleared up and stayed dry for the day. Overall time was excessive due to two rear wheel punctures from a split tyre. Very grateful for the services of Momentum Cycles in Brentwood (http://www.momentum-cycles.co.uk) for sorting me out and allowing me to continue.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1970512291
*
December 2018 (c20) Southend - London - Southend*
Nothing special this time - just getting the miles done! This was a repeat of the November ride (though this time without incident!) and managed to scrape home 3 miles less than last time! Weather was damp and foggy to start, but very mild. 100.84 miles in 7hrs 56mins, average 12.7mph, Ribble 105
https://www.strava.com/activities/2045119842
*
Challenge complete!*


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2018)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1342262025

January 5th 2018 | Upham Totton Beaulieu Christchurch Bournemouth Tiptoe Lymington Eling Southampton Upham 101.8 Miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1388166714
February 2nd 2018 | Upham, bishops Waltham, Wickham, Knowle, Fareham, Chichester, Bognor Regis, Felpham, Littlehampton, Chichester, Southampton, West End, Fair Oak, Upham 106 miles.


https://www.relive.cc/view/1436455871
March 4th 2018 | Upham, Southampton, Totton, Beaulieu, East End, Lymington, Sway, Burley, Minstead, Brockenhurst, Beaulieu, Marchwood, Totton, Southampton, Woolston, Swanwick, Fareham, Gosport, Fareham, Wickham, Bishops Waltham, Upham. 103 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1493205581
April 6th 2018 | Goodwood | Halnaker | Upwaltham | Duncton | Fittleworth | Stopham | Adversane | Broadford Green | Goose Green | Ashington | Wiston | Ashurst | Slinford | Bucks green | Ifold | Plaistow | Lickfold | Fernhurst | Milland | West Marden | South Harting | Lavant | Goodwood | 106 miles.


https://www.relive.cc/view/1549600772
May 4th 2018 | Upham | Cheriton | Alresford | Alton | Tilford | Godalmimg | Albury | Cobham | Esher | Hampton Court | Richmond Park | Putney | Westminster | Old Street | Battersea | Putney | Roehampton | Richmond Park | Hampton Court | Molesey | Addlestone | Woking | Eastleigh | Upham | 123 Miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1610508556
June 1st 2018 | Upham | Totton | Beaulieu | Lymington | Pennington | Everton | Christchurch | Boscombe | Bournemouth | Tiptoe | Beaulieu | Marchwood | Southampton | West End | Fair Oak | Upham | 103 Miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1684969394
July 6th 2018 | Upham | Totton | Beaulieu | Lyndhurst | Ringwood | Christchurch | Southbourne | Barton on sea | Milford on Sea | Lymington | East End | Bucklers Hard | Southampton | West End | Upham | 105 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1752481961
August 5th 2018 | Upham | Southampton | Fawley | Beaulieu | Lyndhurst | Brockenhurst | Christchurch | Southbourne | Lymington | Totton | Upham | 102.8 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1815357056
September 2nd 2018 | Upham | Southampton | Totton | Beaulieu | Brockenhurst | Sway | New Milton | Christchurch | Boscombe | Bournemouth | Lymington | Totton | Eastleigh Upham | 104 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1886040719

October 5th 2018 | Upham | Totton | Eling | Beaulieu | Brockenhurst | Burley | Winkton | Christchurch | Southbourne | Barton on sea | Milford on sea | Lymington | Totton | Eastleigh | Upham | 102 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/g26643802894

November 9th 2018 | Eastleigh | Southampton | Totton | Eling | Marchwood | Lyndhurst | Brockenhurst | Christchurch | Southbourne | Bournemouth | New Milton | Lymington | Beaulieu | Shirley | Fair Oak | Upham | 102 miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/g28004389507

Dec 20th 2018 | Upham | Beauworth | Cheriton | Alresford | Bighton | Medstead | Alton | Farnham | Aldershot | Woking | Winchester | Colden Common | Upham | 101.7 miles

Challenge completed.


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Jan 2018)

Today, 30th January 2018.
Home - Staines - Egham- along the A30 to Basingstoke - Tadley - Thatcham, then the A4 back through Reading - Maidenhead - Slough - Heathrow, through the Airport and back home.
100.6 miles
https://www.relive.cc/view/1383105123

Just got to get round to doing it for another 11 months!

23rd February 2018 Cold today!
Home, Hounslow, Harrow, Totteridge, Enfield, Hoddesdon, Harlow, just short of Chelmsford where I turned for home. Brentwood, Romford, Ilford and through town and out to the South West via the A4 & A316.
100.7 miles.


----------



## mangid (23 Nov 2018)

January

27/01 - 100.2 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1377512569

February

10/02 - 104.1 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1400547895

March

10/03 - 100.2 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1445335363

April

21/04 - 109.4 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1521893971

May

5/05 - 110.5 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1550692640

June
2/06 - 106.1 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1611706212

July
1/07 - 100.1 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1673622901

August
4/08 - 105.1 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1748593486

September
9/09 - 100.7 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1829625214

October
6/10 - 109 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1887369609

November
1/11 - 100.4 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1956398226

December
1/12 - 100.25 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/1994197706






Yet to reach the coast


----------

